# Confused About "Cleaner" Definition



## PCollen (Apr 30, 2011)

When instructions say to spray "cleaner " into the gun mechanism, such as the striker channel, are they refering to the likes of un-clorinated brake cleaner to completely de-grease/de-oil or something like Break Free CLP.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Go to the horses mouth. "Call Kahr".


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

I hear folks say all the time, the brake cleaner has the same ingredients that gun cleaners have, and brake cleaner is cheaper. Perhaps the same ingredients, but take a close look at the percentages of each. I've seen some nasty results of cleaning guns with automotive cleaners. Spending hundreds of dollars on a gun then risking damaging it to save a few dollars, doesn't make sense to me. 

To each his/her own.......


----------



## PCollen (Apr 30, 2011)

usmcj said:


> I hear folks say all the time, the brake cleaner has the same ingredients that gun cleaners have, and brake cleaner is cheaper. Perhaps the same ingredients, but take a close look at the percentages of each. I've seen some nasty results of cleaning guns with automotive cleaners. Spending hundreds of dollars on a gun then risking damaging it to save a few dollars, doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> To each his/her own.......


Thanks...point made, point taken.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Brake cleaner melts many plastics. Either use "Plastic Safe" gun cleaner or what I use is Kerosene. You can get a squirt bottle for it or just put it and the gun in a pan and slosh it around. Use compressed air or "Canned air if you wish to dry it quickly.


----------

